# Zebralight H501 water leak => TOP Rate customer service!!



## kramer5150 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just a little heads up.. My 1-week old H501 took on water a couple days ago and now it will not stop the L-M-H cycle. It just keep going, and I can't get it to remain fixed at any selected level.

I had the light clipped to my shirt collar and went to wash my face. Water dripped down my chin a little and got into the rubber switch boot. (I think, because it worked fine prior to getting wet). I tried different cells and they all behave the same way.

So I contacted them for a repair... We'll see what happens next.

Just watch out near water, I don't think my particular unit was 100% water tight.

**EDIT**
I now realize this has already been discussed. here...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228915

I don't think there is any value-add in opening old wounds. Mods please feel free to lock/delete my thread as you see fit, I have uncovered the information I was looking for.

**EDIT #2**
I have received my replacement unit from Zebralight and this one works great!! Overall I am happy with my purchase and even happier with ZLs prompt customer service. See the details in post *#50 *below


----------



## 1anrm (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight Water damage (potentially)... H501*

Hi there,
Same thing happened to me the first time I got my H501, I just washed it in running water to get rid of any oils from manufacturing and it started to 'dance' in all the modes anyway I took the rubber boot off and air sprayed it right away. When i took the rubber boot off I can see how easily water can go inside. It is not a very good seal. Please let us know what Zebralight has to say in this.
thanks


----------



## Foxx510 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight Water damage (potentially)... H501*

Thanks for the warning. I was planning to use mine fishing when I got my replacement, assuming it was waterproof.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Zebralight water-resistance?.... CAUTION!!*



1anrm said:


> Hi there,
> Same thing happened to me the first time I got my H501, I just washed it in running water to get rid of any oils from manufacturing and it started to 'dance' in all the modes anyway I took the rubber boot off and air sprayed it right away. When i took the rubber boot off I can see how easily water can go inside. It is not a very good seal. Please let us know what Zebralight has to say in this.
> thanks



Thanks for the tip. I was reluctant to pull off the switch boot, so I removed the cell and blew a hot hairdryer into the tube and over the top of the light. I placed it on a warm windowsill to dry. Sure enough... good as new!! Works fine.

For obvious reasons I am hesitant to try and replicate the failure, but I am pretty certain the cause of mine going bonkos is water leakage. I can easily shift and move the switch boot, slide it back and forth within the cap. So it clearly is not a water tight seal. Almost all my lights have water tight switch boot seals, so I am very familiar with what one is supposed to feel /look like.

I sent an email to Zebralight and the CS rep told me they will be opening up a US service center towards the end of the week. She said she'd get back to me later in the week to arrange a CS return. I still want to RMA it and see if their techs can improve on the water resistance.

For now I'll just have to be more carefull with it. I am not sure if my unit is a discrepancy, or if it is the norm. Based on my isolated incident (and feedback from the other member in this thread), I would hesitate to recommend one of these if you are into outdoor/extreme use and need water resistance. Mine failed within 3-4 minutes of (what I would consider) light splash water exposure. I am certain shallow submersion or a heavy rain for any time duration would kill it.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight Water damage (potentially)... H501*

I was playing around with mine last night and I can use my fingers to spin the rubber switch boot if I grasp it firmly. So its definitely loose and not creating a water tight seal. I am not sure of this is intended or not, but its just an observation.

The intent of this thread is not to berate a great product (H501), thats backed by a great company. There are FAR too many strengths that easily outweigh its weaknesses. I completely recommend the H501 to anyone, looking for a floody task-light.... just don't get it wet. I could envision a member getting it dirty and running it under a faucet to clean it off, thinking its splash resistant.

If you do get it wet, use a hairdryer to dry the inside and warm the outside, set it on a warm windowsill to dry for a couple nights. If that still doesn't do it send Zebralight an email requesting service-repair.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

I think this may be a bad case of quality control as far as the switch goes. Seeing as not to long ago, after a party, i found my zebralight at the bottom of an inground pool. Dont know how it happened (i think someone wanted to go night swimming and asked if they could use my light) It was left on medium or high, because i tested the cell when i got home and it was drained. i slamed a new cell in, she worked just like the day i got her. I also know of some other members doing the "sink test" with theirs and it worked just fine. i just dont see how the same product could be 8-9 feet under water for hours and still work, yet someone else drip water on it and fry it.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

I threw my zebralight into a pool at a partyh where the pool lights were out. I left it on, and about an hour later when i happened to look at it, it was cycling. i dove in and grabbed it. Changing out the battery didnt work. so when i got home, i unscrewed the top, and when i put it back, it was working fine.

I have also heard similar stories from other zebra light water users.

Crenshaw


----------



## SilentK (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

I would be willing to pay $15-20 more if they had better water resistance and tightened up quality standards. there are way to many people with zebralights that are starting to not work. i am just happy i did not get a screwed up one. :twothumbs


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

They should do a recall. Meanwhile, super glue or silicon epoxy applied between the push button and the light body should prevent water from getting inside.


----------



## dcycleman (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

yup, I remember a heated thread not too long ago about zebralight quality and water resistance. so much for their IPXBULL$%^ standard.


----------



## Mikellen (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

Have there been any concerns about water resistance (lack of) with the H50 or just with the H501 version? Is the H50 more water resistant?

Thank you.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

I seem to have found it... Its a locked thread so I don't see the point in re-hashing and beating on each other over specs, standards and marketing claims.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228915

Mods feel free to lock my thread... I have uncovered the information I was looking for.


----------



## Haz (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

I wished they make a twisty version, similar to the H50, so it's more water resistant, or redesign the switch.


----------



## lebox97 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight Water damage (potentially)... H501*

is this the best way to check for this concern?
I tried this on mine and am unable to move/spin the boot which makes me feel a bit better...

I have no intention or expectation of going swimming with this light - but it would be nice to feel confident that a sudden rain downpour is not going to be a concern - while I am trying to get where I am going! 

cheers



kramer5150 said:


> I was playing around with mine last night and I can use my fingers to spin the rubber switch boot if I grasp it firmly. So its definitely loose and not creating a water tight seal.
> ...


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight Water damage (potentially)... H501*

When I switched the cover to the GITD for my H60, I also thought that the cover might not be so watertight. So I added just a little bit of silicone grease used to seal underwater camera housings. 

At least it is a bit of prevention. 

I much prefer the operation of the H50 which I have no fear of water problems. 

I wish Zebralight made an 18650 powered headlamp with the twist cap like the H50. Much better to have a simple bombproof design than a slick UI


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

Mods please do not lock this thread yet. I have been in contact with Zebralight and I would like to use this as a chance to report on their customer service (which to this point has been A++).


----------



## Patriot (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

Hi Kramer, I'm actually glad this thread is here since I didn't know about the water entry issues. I'm going to go silicon my two lights because I'd be annoyed if they failed from a little water drizzle, never mind washing it off in the sink. So much for IPXWhatever.


----------



## Lite_me (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight Water damage (potentially)... H501*



lebox97 said:


> is this the best way to check for this concern?
> I tried this on mine and am unable to move/spin the boot which makes me feel a bit better...


After reading this thread, I had to check mine. I can spin my boot by pinching it between two fingernails. It's not very comforting knowing this. I can imagine the day(night) that I may need to use this in the rain sometime. What am I gonna have to do, put a plastic bag over it! :shakehead I love this thing though. It's the most unique, & handiest light I own.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight Water damage (potentially)... H501*



kramer5150 said:


> Mods please do not lock this thread yet.


I saw your earlier request (yesterday) to lock it, but I decided then that it was best to leave it open, in the hope that it will not follow the same pattern as the other thread you referenced. 

It will be interesting to hear the response from CS.


----------



## Mikellen (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

So just for clarification; is the mechanical design of the H50 more, less, or equal to the H501 in regards to water resistance? I recently purchased the H50 and H501 and one is my inside use light and the other is my outside use light.
I'm wondering which Zebralight would be more water resistant for outdoor use.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight Water damage (potentially)... H501*



DM51 said:


> I saw your earlier request (yesterday) to lock it, but I decided then that it was best to leave it open, in the hope that it will not follow the same pattern as the other thread you referenced.
> 
> It will be interesting to hear the response from CS.



Thanks so much... If this thread does wander off topic and heat up can you please delete those threads that derail it, instead of locking it outright?

This thread is about a defect and the follow-up experience with ZL as a company.

I got a PM from my ZL contact and his quality staff inspected several hundreds of H501s fresh off the assembly process for loose boots. They used sharp tools to pull and check for boot looseness, and destroyed ~several-dozen of them in the process. But none were found to be loose and capable of being spun around like mine. So the design is intended to have the rubber boot as a tight fitting component to the bezel. It should not be able to spin around.

He thinks its a case of bad QC off the CNC, and he assured me that it will be taken care of out of their new US facility in Texas, when they get replacements in stock.:thumbsup:

So, in a sense they are developing a new facility in Texas and bringing up a new RMA process as well.

As a mechanical engineer I TOTALLY understand the importance in root cause and corrective actions in the manufacturing environment. So I see it as a chance to collaborate with a top notch manufacturer that stands behind their product 100%.

To be cont....
:thumbsup:


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

*[Off topic, content removed. DM51]*


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

*[Off topic, content removed. DM51]*


----------



## vali (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

*[Off topic, content removed. DM51]*


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*



Mikellen said:


> So just for clarification; is the mechanical design of the H50 more, less, or equal to the H501 in regards to water resistance? I recently purchased the H50 and H501 and one is my inside use light and the other is my outside use light.
> I'm wondering which Zebralight would be more water resistant for outdoor use.
> 
> Thanks for any replies.


 
Don't know but have used the H50-Q5 all winter and it held up to some bad weather. Somehow I have to think the H50 has less points for water to get in but this is just guess work.


----------



## AusKipper (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

Just as an FYI i did a waterproof test on mine, and it stood up OK,

Details in this post:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2969904&postcount=181


----------



## sappyg (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*



kramer5150 said:


> This thread is about a defect and the follow-up experience with ZL as a company.
> 
> He thinks its a case of bad QC off the CNC, and he assured me that it will be taken care of out of their new US facility in Texas, when they get replacements in stock.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 
i think this is great news in a lot of ways.... 
the fact that ZL has or is in the process of establishing a US facility shows more than an average commitment to product service and growth.
to date i have to admit i have been hesitant about ordering a ZL directly from ZL.... even though the price is right. with CS on the other side of the world i could not make the leap. 
i wonder if the facility in texas will distribute directly for ZL in a retail capacity. that would really rock. i'm liking ZL again. i've always wanted one of those H50s.
by the way..... thanks kramer for sharing this...


----------



## alexdiver (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

just a little heads up , my h30q5 takes in water if its submerged , i refinished the stainless ring afterwards and it still takes in water , im sure thow that without any pressure ( in a rain storm ) it would not take in water.


----------



## dilbert (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

I can't rotate the switch boot on either my H501 or my H501W. 

I'd imagine that you could do a non-destructive test for water resistance on these using a pressure chamber like they do for watches.


----------



## JB5 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

I must be lucky, after my light passed through my dog, it was on when it did, i washed it pretty good in the sink and didn't have the problems I have heard here. I wont go and dunk it for sure but I am glad it survived all crazyness. (My dog is just fine too thankfully)


----------



## lebox97 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

eeeeeeeeeeew! 
now that is a good test if I ever heard one (survived passing through the dog - and, survived a thorough soap and water scrubbing afterwards!)


----------



## Foxx510 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

What is the IPX rating for dog resistance?


----------



## BruiseLee (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*



JB5 said:


> I must be lucky, after my light passed through my dog, it was on when it did, i washed it pretty good in the sink and didn't have the problems I have heard here. I wont go and dunk it for sure but I am glad it survived all crazyness. (My dog is just fine too thankfully)


I wonder what you could get for it on eBay?


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

I ran some tests on my H501w in heavy rain. First the boot does not spin on mine. Also I noticed that the H501w tail cap could be twisted one full rotation before the O-ring shows a bit. If I recall the H501 took 1/2 a spin. Both are not an issue, as 1/8 will lock it out. But I do like the refinement if that was the intent. Anyways I put the H501w outside in heavy rain for 30 minutes. Walked out and got soaked switching modes. Was made fun of by the family.  Then took it for a hike in the rain. Wore a ball cap over the headlamp as using the Gortex OR would not be much of a test. The rain ran though the hat and soaked the headlamp. More than a few wet branches had their way too. Took the hat off to simulate removing the headlamp. Wore the headlamp without the hat on and off. Switched modes every now and then. Did all the stuff that is normal for a hike/camp over about 2 miles of in your face woods with maybe 3/4 a mile of actual trail. The lamp's outside was very wet but ran just fine. I didn't see any water inside the tube. Also as part of the test put the wet headlamp inside a Zip lock bag for an hour, as this is something that is normal. I didn't dunk it as for the last 20 years I have never dropped a light into the water hiking or camping and my headlamps are kept inside a ziplock within the pack. 
 
The testing was the extent as to which a headlamp gets wet on an outing unless it is a kayak trip but I take different gear for that. So I am pleased with the outcome and would trust the H501w in the woods. Not the most comprehensive test so can't guarantee it would perform the same again. I will know more after the light has a season under its belt. But I do know from past experience with ZL customer service that they stand behind their product.


----------



## JB5 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*



BruiseLee said:


> I wonder what you could get for it on eBay?


 
I can just imagine the description the about it.:laughing:


----------



## Patriot (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*



JB5 said:


> I must be lucky, after my light passed through my dog, it was on when it did, i washed it pretty good in the sink and didn't have the problems I have heard here. I wont go and dunk it for sure but I am glad it survived all crazyness. (My dog is just fine too thankfully)





Impressive test! .... lol.






I checked my 501 and there was no rotation of the switch. I swished it around under the water to flush some dust out of the cracks and it held up just fine. No problems with mine. 

Thanks for the alert since I'd want to know if mine had an issue.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

Good to hear they're taking the issue seriously. Also good to know they're expanding to a US facility. Thanks.


----------



## BruiseLee (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*



Woods Walker said:


> I ran some tests on my H501w in heavy rain. ..... So I am pleased with the outcome and would trust the H501w in the woods. Not the most comprehensive test so can't guarantee it would perform the same again.


Thanks for taking the time and effort to do a "field test" of the ZL H501W!



Woods Walker said:


> Walked out and got soaked switching modes. Was made fun of by the family.


And ya, some of my family makes fun of my "addiction", too!


----------



## drmaxx (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

So far I tested mine in the tub - assuming if it survives 1 hour submerged then it also will survive heavy rain on my head. 
So far so good - it seems that I am one of the lucky ones.


----------



## kiwicrunch (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

I've also decided to test my H501w after reading this thread. 

10 minutes submerged in a glass of water while cycling through the modes every so often. Worked perfectly, and I found no water inside the tube afterwards.

This is not as demanding as some of the other tests, but much more so than the use I plan to subject it to.

As an additional note, my boot cannot be made to rotate.


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

Testing mine right now - going for 20 minutes now. So far so good. Here is the picture in case you want it. I know I always do.


----------



## vali (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

Seems to me its only one batch of them.

I am planning to get a 501 in the future and this thread was worrying me.


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

Just finished testing after 2 hrs. Light worked fine. However, I saw some tiny water drops around the o-ring and a few threads behind it. I don't think I lubed it properly though. Can the type of lube you use prevent water from entering, or it doesn't matter? I used hand petroleum jelly to lube it. Also, I think the o-ring is a bit thin.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

I use Silicon grease from the hardware store. Cheap and works well enough plus unlike petroleum based products will no eat the O ring.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*



vali said:


> Seems to me its only one batch of them.
> 
> I am planning to get a 501 in the future and this thread was worrying me.



x2... its definitely a small batch. Furthermore ZLs customer service has been top notch, I am currently waiting for shipment of a replacement unit.

I think the only way to screen for this (aside from dunking it) is to grasp the rubber cover with your fingers and try to spin it. If it can't be spun around, then you have a good one.


----------



## ltiu (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

+1

I've taken mine into water caves and stays water proof all the time.



Woods Walker said:


> I use Silicon grease from the hardware store. Cheap and works well enough plus unlike petroleum based products will no eat the O ring.


----------



## daimleramg (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

My H30 went in the wash by accident and when I grabbed the whole bundle of clothing out of the washer and into the dryer it went with the clothes in the dryer too. When I was folding my clothes it was at that point I noticed it went through a wash and dry cycle(the headband was smelling very fresh from the fabric softener :laughing. Still works like from day1.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

Two days ago, I included my H60 in my arsenal of lights on my caving helmet. Although it got a bit muddy from being touched by my muddy hands, it never was submerged.

My ritual is to clean all of my gear when I get home. I rinsed the light under the kitchen faucet and scrubbed the mud off with an old toothbrush before drying it with a towel and putting it away.

Today, I noticed that the lens had water condensation underneath it. I have removed the switch cover and am running it on the high setting to see if I can boil the water out of it.

Nonetheless, I am disappointed that a quick rinse was all it took for water to enter, and I'll probably be leaving it by the bedside instead of on my caving helmet from now on. 

If only they made an H50/H30 style twisty that ran on 18650 I'll be taking my H50 instead on the next caving trip. :sigh:


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

Kramer5150 - that would be great if ZL opens a facility in Texas - I heard this was supposed to happen about a year ago but gave up waiting. Please let me know or post here if you get any confirmation this has materialized. I agree that any headlight should be at least able to handle a little drizzle of water.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: *WARNING* Zebralights + water resistance*

Today I received my replacement H501-Q5. Immediately I loaded a NiMH, turned it onto Hi, filled the sink and dunked it for 30 minutes. I cycled the switch a bunch of times too and I am HAPPY to report that the replacement unit works GREAT. No problems at all.:twothumbs

My replacement unit was shipped from their USA facility in Texas :twothumbs
***EDIT*** _I am merely stating where my particular replacement unit came from. I AM *NOT *SUGGESTING RMA UNITS BE RETURNED TO TEXAS. Each RMA needs to be handled case by case. Contact ZL and inquire with them what mail address to return your specific RMA too._

Overall I am very pleased with this little light, and the customer service provided by ZL. Despite my manufacturing defect, I would not hesitate to recommend an H501 to anyone. They are great lights and backed by one of the best companies in the business.



Comparing the two I can easily see some physical differences between this new one and my original. The GOOD one is on the LEFT on all the pics.


























Fill er UP!!




















Happy camper!!


----------



## gunga (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmmm, is there any way to test our units without subjecting them to water damage?


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 30, 2009)

gunga said:


> Hmmm, is there any way to test our units without subjecting them to water damage?



Unfortunately I can't think of any other way. You can see a slight difference between the two lights I posted above, but its impossible to determine if these physical differences would contribute to inconsistencies in water resistance from unit to unit.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 30, 2009)

Glad to see you got taken care of - they do seem to have good CS. It almost looks like they left out a seal or O-ring in the bad one based on the switch cap height. Do you know if they are now selling lights and shipping sold lights from Texas?


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 30, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Glad to see you got taken care of - they do seem to have good CS. It almost looks like they left out a seal or O-ring in the bad one based on the switch cap height. Do you know if they are now selling lights and shipping sold lights from Texas?



I am not certain of either...

They do respond to customer inquiries via their "contact us" page on their www site. I was contacted within 24 hours.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 1, 2009)

gunga said:


> Hmmm, is there any way to test our units without subjecting them to water damage?


 
I bet if your switch boot can be moved around with your fingers easy there could be a problem. Seems the lights with water issues all seem to have bad boot covers.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 1, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> I bet if your switch boot can be moved around with your fingers easy there could be a problem. Seems the lights with water issues all seem to have bad boot covers.



Thats for sure... biggest difference between the good and faulty unit is the fact that the leaky unit switch boot is loose and can be spun around. I didn't fully pull it off like the other member reports, but I think that if I pulled it would easily come off.


----------



## jzmtl (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm suprised you got yours back so quickly. My almost brand new H60 crapped out and I sent it to the dealer I ordered it from, they told me it has to be sent to China for repair. That was a month and half ago and I haven't heard anything since. Needless to say I'm greatly annoyed and think I'll sell it when it comes back and done with zebralight.


----------



## lebox97 (Jul 1, 2009)

sounds more like an issue with your local dealer not zebralight... 
:thinking::shrug:
I'd suggest following up directly with ZL?




jzmtl said:


> I'm suprised you got yours back so quickly. My almost brand new H60 crapped out and I sent it to the dealer I ordered it from, they told me it has to be sent to China for repair. That was a month and half ago and I haven't heard anything since. Needless to say I'm greatly annoyed and think I'll sell it when it comes back and done with zebralight.


----------



## jzmtl (Jul 2, 2009)

It's a highly respected dealer on CPF so I hope it's not them who are delaying things. When I emailed them about it they said RMA back to them, didn't mention anything about contact ZL directly. I just bought an apex extreme to replace it so I'm just going to wait and see how it turns out.


----------



## 1anrm (Jul 8, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Glad to see you got taken care of - they do seem to have good CS. It almost looks like they left out a seal or O-ring in the bad one based on the switch cap height. Do you know if they are now selling lights and shipping sold lights from Texas?




Not only the cap height, but look at the steel/metal ring around the switch boot it is thinner. So maybe they have redesigned the whole switch assembly. Look at Kramer's third photo the lip on the good one looks like it's less than the thickness of the leaking version.

I finally sent my ZL501 yesterday for repair and TODAY I needed it at work darn!


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good eyes! Mine has the fat metal ring.


----------



## 1anrm (Jul 30, 2009)

Got my replacement 501 and it has the thinner metal ring. Did some water/wash tests and it passed! Woohoo! Thanks ZL!


----------

